# Candino On Mesh



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Waiting to go out for a curry







with my friend and decided to have a play while waiting for him.

I'm not sure if this has come out as well as I wanted. Trouble is there isn't much light at this time of the evening (8.30ish) - the shadows were created by my flourescent tube camping light.

Anyway this is the watch I've been wearing today - Candino 1000m on a mesh bracelet. I've "modified" the deployment clasp so the watch is just a bit tighter on my wrist - I love the look and feel of mesh bracelets but getting one on a deployment to fit my skinny wrists seems to be a problem







Despite the mods the clasp seems as secure as it was and the watch isn't too loose now. This shot shows the almost flush screw down crown pretty well - it's a cool watch.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul

I think the mesh complements the Candino superbly. What adjustments did you do to the clasp to get it to fit more snugly?

I don't go mad on bracelets because I can't stand them to feel too loose. I'm always subconsciously flicking my wrist to re-centre the watch head.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The heavy mesh really looks good Paul ... I thik Colin Nalu is putting one on his Omega Plo-Prof should be interesting as well.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Paul

Is a candino a currently sold watch or something from bygone days?

I like mesh bracelets too. Where do you get those ones from?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

"I'm always subconsciously flicking my wrist to re-centre the watch head"

That's what I was doing with this watch before I modified the clasp.

To make the bracelet a more or less perfect fit I needed a couple of extra holes in the clasp so that the bracelet ends could be moved closer together. I moved one end of the strap up to the hole which the flipover clasp locks into and then drilled an extra hole in the deployment clasp for the other end of the strap. I filed away the original hole and reprofiled the end of the clasp on the grinder at work so that the flipover clasp still worked - it doesn't fit in its depression on the clasp though (see piccie) but still locks in place. Both ends of the strap are now as close as they can be (see the picture to see what I mean), so there's absolutely no more adjustment left in this bracelet now at all so it's a good job that it fits









I hope that I've explained this well enough to understand. It was quite straightforward to do really - it helped having a 1mm drill bit sharp enough to drill through stainless steel - fortunately I only had to drill 2 extra holes and a grinding wheel









Here's the picture showing both ends of the bracelet. Note how close together they are.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm looking forward to seeing Colin/Nalu's Ploprof on a mesh - it nust be a seriously chunky one. I know of a 5mm thick mesh strap made by a company called UTS Munchen (I think) but it costs something like Â£150







- it does appear to be of phenomenal quality though. The strap on my Candino is 2 or 3 mm thick and cost about Â£40 (+ postage) from a website in the US. Quality is excellent. Send me a pm if you'd like to know where I got it from.

Here's another picture showing the reprofiled clasp and the fact that the flipover bit doesn't sit in its depression. It still locks though









Thanks for all the interest - please ask if you have any more questions


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

B*gger! No picture in the last post so here it is









DavidH

The Candino isn't a current watch but it isn't that old either. Mine is NOS and probably dates from the 90's. The case has been used by a few companies - the French navy used it but the watch was branded Beuchat and Adina used the same case also (the Adina may have quartz movement though - I'm not too sure). Send me a pm if you'd like the address of where I got this one from - they are still listed on his site







- you could do worse than asking Roy if he can get hold of an example.

Here's the piccie.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Paul I know the site ... just waiting for him to get the 175mm length mesh back in stock


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I bought one of these mesh's for my DN but moved it to my Seiko Samurai because I hate rubber straps.

Tried to post a pic but photo.net didn't let me.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Paul for explaining your mod to the bracelet.


----------

